# The Messerschmitt!



## nuuumannn (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I've added the Bf 109 to my walkaround site. Take a look here:

warbirds

In the works is the Sopwith Snipe and a recently retired passenger carrying Douglas DC-3.

Keep an eye out here: warbirds

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Jul 1, 2017)

Brett Green did a pretty good job of nailing down the history of the AWM Bf 109, from its original standard G-6 configuration, through various war time rebuilds to the 'bitzer' it is now.
I once made a diversion of several hundred miles to Canberra just to see it 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 1, 2017)

Good stuff Grant.
Note that Hendon's '109 is now at Cosford, along with the recently arrived 262 and JU88. Also moved to Cosford are the Defiant and Gladiator, and the Lysander, the latter in the conservation center for work on it's skin.
The moves are due to the preparations and mods at Hendon for the RAF's 100th anniversary next year.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2017)

Yep, good stuff.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 6, 2017)

Cool, thanks guys. Terry, looks like a trip to Cosford is in the works next year!

Steve, I've been deliberately vague about the Bf 109 for a few reasons, space being one of them. I have a book produced by the AWM that goes into the history of the Bf 109 and there are things that are still murky about it, hence the party line. As for its post war career, I've spoken to a few about it and its controversial to say the least! The less said the easier.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

